# First Vendor To Stock These Gets my Sale - NEW STOCK



## Johan Marais (26/8/20)

Hi All Vendors

I am Eagerly (like most other vapers loving the Vandyvape BF Pulse Squonkers) waiting for the first Vendor stocking the VandyVape Pulse v2 MOD ..... I also want the Profile 1.5 with the OFRF Next Mesh Turbo 0.13. First vendor to stock all 3 (attached) gets my Sale

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/20)

Moved to ‘who has stock’

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

